# Clenbuterol: The Non-Steroidal Muscle-Builder and Fat Burner!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Clenbuterol: The Non-Steroidal Muscle-Builder and Fat Burner! by Leigh Penman In the last few years Clenbuterol (clenbuterol hydrochloride) has replaced Ephedrine as the drug of choice when it comes to fat loss and contest preparation in general. Clenbuterol is used throughout the world as a bronchodialator for asthma patients. In terms of fat loss, ???Clen’ [...]

*Read More...*


----------

